# You know what makes me SMILE. .



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Seeing the 'tiels when they were tiny.. it really makes me happy, lol. I still see them as babies, just not little like they were when I took these:

Miss Theo
































































Mr Charlie























































I wish I had Twix still.. >.<


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww cute!!
I cant wait until I sart breeding my tiels!! I will have babies galore!!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

aww it must be so hard to have had to given Twix to someone else....its amazing how much they have grown...and Theo is just the most adorable girl! Charlie is so cute as a baby boy!


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

OH Boy, I can see it now if I ever breed tiels... my house is going to be full because I would never be able to part with any of them..LOL


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm the same, I don't think I could bare to part with them, especially if I handfed them.

I love looking at Harley's baby pictures, too. He doesn't look too different now, but it reminds me of his little static calls and the way he never got cranky (silly teenage boys...).


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

It's so hard having to see them go to another home. Even though I can still get updates and etc, since it's my best friend who's got him, but even still, I hand fed him and raised him, tamed him, and he went when he was 4/5 months (I can't remember)

I think about it and I'm glad I was able to do it, and still have 2 out of the 3. When I start breeding, I know what to do and it won't be hard, so it was really a great experience (Idk if that's what you'd call it LOL) hand feeding them and raising them.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you know i was thinking the exact same thing last night - that baby tiels make me smile! This was the pic that got me...








It makes me feel all happy and bubbly inside! 

Your babies make me smile just as much!! Go baby tiels!!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Aw! Look at that little messy face in the last picture. They all look so happy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I love baby tiels  I even miss Spikes static cry sometimes, I must be crazy :wacko:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> Do you know i was thinking the exact same thing last night - that baby tiels make me smile! This was the pic that got me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha AWW OMG. He is the cutest baby 'tiel I have ever seen, seriously. :lol:

I'd love to get baby like Snickers and I want another Cinnamon too.

Theo overload 
































































And this is her NOW:



















She's always been a bit on the fat/chubby side, LOL.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Terri Peters said:


> I would never be able to part with any of them..LOL


me neither!


----------

